# Hot Rods



## Archer (Aug 1, 2013)

For any car nuts out there...
I just created a new Album,  *Hot Rod Show.*
Check it out if you are interested...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2013)

Not a car nut, but can appreciate your awesome photos, nice album Archer!


----------



## Archer (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you SeaBreeze...


----------



## Rainee (Aug 6, 2013)

Ahh great photos as always Archer.. have sent this on to my son in law and Grandson they are car mad... Gary has 7 Holdens all done up from Toranas to Monaro .. all done green when I find the photo of them all on his lawn will post and show you.. he gets old cars and does them up and his mate who is a panel beater sprays them all metallic green ..thanks for sharing your work..


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, those burnout comps are rather silly to say the least...we have a few events over here that include that activity...how anyone can spend $100,000 on a car to make it beautiful and then destroy the motor (and other parts) by doing a burnot is beyond me..!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2013)

Your pictures are beautiful Archer.  .. Brings back some great memories. 

When my husband was living, going to car shows was one of his favorite things.  A real car nut also.  
He didn't like to call them "hot rods"  though ... they were "classics"..    He was into restoring cars as a hobby ... 
loved Hudson Hornets, the old Chrysler line of V-8 Plymouth Barracudas, etc)  and Studebakers best.  His prize Studebaker Hawk ended up at the Dearborn Car Museum in Michigan.  I remember he cried like a baby when he sold that car.


----------



## Archer (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you BM...we call the modified cars (like some in my pics) Hot Rods and the Classics (like some others) are either cars in original condition or restored to be as close to original (how they came out of the factory) as possible...of course there are also modern classics.
Did you notice the Studebaker in my album?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2013)

I did notice it.. Yes, very nice.   Your picture is a later year model than what he had...my brain is fuzzy on the details ...  I need to go look it up with the correct information!
Thanks for the clarification on how they are labeled.


----------



## Archer (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes, we have cable and I have watched both shows...
Thanks,
Ron.


----------

